# No-name comeback



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

This is no news to old timers like me. This is one of the deadliest panfish lures ever made. Back in the 50's and 60"s they commanded the steep sum of 89 cents each. I mowed an average size lawn for a dollar back then with a push mower.

I had climbed many a tree and waded to retrieve one. They disappeared from tackle stores sometime in the 70s . I think the plastics coming out back then were so much cheaper. That and I guess John Fujita's immediate family did not want to continue after John the inventor had passed.

Tara Fujita a niece is trying to re-establish the No-Name and is just getting started. Previously I had ordered some unfinished sets from Jack Fujita a nephew. The bottom three in pic are of different tail material than the originals. Just me trying to re-invent the wheel.

I just wanted to try some different material that probably were not readily available back then. Just so you know John Fujita invented this lure while being imprisoned in a concentration camp during WWII. Along with other thousands of innocent people who were of Japanese descent.

I always marveled at this man's ingenuity and how he managed to ward off bitterness and boredom. He was always willing to demonstrate how effective his lure was. 

Just to let some you younger anglers how effective it was. It was imitated often and always very poorly. One of the worse even sort robbed the name.
By calling it the Not Named with the t in not and d in named in very small letters.

By the way I am not personally known to the Fujita family. Nor do I have any vested interest in the No-Name. Just always admired someone who was able to thrive under demanding circumstance. Was also tickled to see one of my boyhood treasures making the scene of fishing again.

Pick some up from the website. You can thank me later. The website can be seen on the packaged one. The directions on how to use are inside the labeling.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Lost my dad in 1996. He loved aviation and fishing. I have picture of him with a Cessna 182, and his No-Name hanging off the bottom of the picture frame.

I figured it was the last one on the planet.

Good to hear that they are making them again. 

Thanks.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Thank-you for the great background story papaperch. :B

I hope the new product will be able to be brought to market at the same quality level as the original versions. It would be an honor to John Fujita. !%


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, very cool history there. Thx for sharing!


----------

